# Japanese Ki-27 "Nate" in Color



## ColesAircraft (Apr 2, 2010)

Did this colorization last night for fun. I thought I'd share it!

- Ron Cole







Cole's Aircraft Aviation Art by Ron Cole


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty dam nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2010)

It's an art more than photo.
Awesome


----------

